# Visa Visitor 600 translate documents?



## Charliemex (Jan 8, 2018)

I am currently in Australia with a bridging visa, and my family want to visit me. I have been in Australia for less than 2 years and I can not sponsor them. My question is 

The immiaccount gives me opportunity to attach prove of funds, but all the documents are in Spanish, that means that they have their bank statement, papers proving 3 properties (with each one being 20 pages long). Do I have to translate all of them? that will cost heaps to do it and certify. 

The embassy that will process this will be in Ottawa because they are in currently living in Mexico. They plan to come for less than 2 weeks


----------

